
Overview on Top Python Frameworks for Web Developers - kunshtech
Python is an object-oriented, interpreted, dynamically-typed and interactive programming language. Here, we’re going to describe the most common Python web frameworks. It should be more than enough for you and your Organization to pick the one you want to start with based on your requirements: bit.ly&#x2F;2ZTwYpV
======
vixen99
On the Web2Py framework, the article (bit.ly/2ZTwYpV) claims that "Though it
allows us to create dynamic web content in Python. It does not support Python
3.". This is incorrect. Web2Py does now support Python 3.

